# Why Are You Here?



## VisionCasting (Oct 23, 2010)

Lets see how long we can go without this one getting hijacked.  But....

I'd like to know why you post, or lurk, on the AAA sub.  It's simple, just follow this succinct pattern:

"VIEWPOINT - SHORT DESCRIPTION OF YOUR REASON FOR POSTING/LURKING HERE".


----------



## dexrusjak (Oct 23, 2010)

I am an atheist that genuinely enjoys discussing religion/faith/belief/unbelief/etc.  But I have no desire to discuss in atheist forums with people from all over the world.  I have a hard time relating to these people.  I would rather discuss these issues with people who I can relate to in other ways (live in GA, love the outdoors, etc.).


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 23, 2010)

Conversation on an interesting subject.  I do it with real people at work and at bars too.


----------



## reezenshooter (Oct 23, 2010)

As stated above, if I am to discuss the subject, why not do it with people who have some of the same interest as I


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 23, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> Conversation on an interesting subject.  I do it with real people at work and at bars too.



That's one thing I do not do.  Politics and religion...not a topic of workplace conversation for me.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 23, 2010)

dexrusjak said:


> I am an atheist that genuinely enjoys discussing religion/faith/belief/unbelief/etc.  But I have no desire to discuss in atheist forums with people from all over the world.  I have a hard time relating to these people.  I would rather discuss these issues with people who I can relate to in other ways (live in GA, love the outdoors, etc.).



This.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 23, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> That's one thing I do not do.  Politics and religion...not a topic of workplace conversation for me.




I get along with everyone I work with.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 23, 2010)

Guess that makes me a lurker. I don't really have a reason.  I have always enoyed intelligent debate?


----------



## pnome (Oct 25, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> Lets see how long we can go without this one getting hijacked.  But....
> 
> I'd like to know why you post, or lurk, on the AAA sub.  It's simple, just follow this succinct pattern:
> 
> "VIEWPOINT - SHORT DESCRIPTION OF YOUR REASON FOR POSTING/LURKING HERE".



Viewpoint: I am a de facto Atheist.  

Reason for posting in the AAA sub-forum:  I like to discuss this subject.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 25, 2010)

pnome said:


> Viewpoint: I am a de facto Atheist.
> 
> Reason for posting in the AAA sub-forum:  I like to discuss this subject.



Just curious, this is not a smart alec comment, what is so interesting to all you guys about something that you think is not real, I don't believe in santa claus or the tooth fairy, I dont feel it necessary to have conversations about them, its a waste of my time. This truely brings me to the point that everyone KNOWS that God exists, some just choose not to admit it to themselves or anyone else. Its like the guy who kills somebody and tells himself that he didn't, alot and often, and eventually he really thinks that he didn't do it.


----------



## pnome (Oct 25, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> Just curious, this is not a smart alec comment, what is so interesting to all you guys about something that you think is not real, *I don't believe in santa claus or the tooth fairy, I dont feel it necessary to have conversations about them, its a waste of my time.* This truely brings me to the point that everyone KNOWS that God exists, some just choose not to admit it to themselves or anyone else. Its like the guy who kills somebody and tells himself that he didn't, alot and often, and eventually he really thinks that he didn't do it.



Let's say you saw a post on here where some guy was talking about how he really did believe in Santa Claus and the Tooth Fairy.  Think you might be tempted to comment?  I know I would.

I certainly don't KNOW God exists.   Wish I did though, that sure would be comforting.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 25, 2010)

pnome said:


> Let's say you saw a post on here where some guy was talking about how he really did believe in Santa Claus and the Tooth Fairy.  Think you might be tempted to comment?  I know I would.
> 
> I certainly don't KNOW God exists.   Wish I did though, that sure would be comforting.



YOU WILL KNOW... BUT WHEN YOU WILL IT WILL BE TOO LATE.op2:


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 25, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> YOU WILL KNOW... BUT WHEN YOU WILL IT WILL BE TOO LATE.op2:




Every time you guys make those empty threats it's simply laughable.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 25, 2010)

pnome said:


> Let's say you saw a post on here where some guy was talking about how he really did believe in Santa Claus and the Tooth Fairy.  Think you might be tempted to *comment*?  I know I would.


comment, without an S. I certainly would not spend alot of my time and effort telling him that they were not real.



> I certainly don't KNOW God exists.   Wish I did though, that sure would be comforting.



look outside, look at space, look at your body, He is not going to come down and shake your hand. I know that your real because of the evidence that you left on this forum,even though I don't know what you look like. Its obvious that He is real by all the evidence thats in the world and galaxy and the galaxys beyond that.


----------



## pnome (Oct 25, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> *He is not going to come down and shake your hand.*



And why not?  He is supposedly omnipotent.  It's not like it would be all that difficult for Him.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 25, 2010)

pnome said:


> *And why not?*


I don't know



> He is supposedly omnipotent.


He is



> It's not like it would be all that difficult for Him.


It wouldn't be


----------



## dexrusjak (Oct 25, 2010)

pnome said:


> And why not?  He is supposedly omnipotent.  It's not like it would be all that difficult for Him.



Because then we wouldn't need faith...Duh!

(Don't worry Christians...I got this one for you.)


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 25, 2010)

dexrusjak said:


> Because then we wouldn't need faith...Duh!
> 
> (Don't worry Christians...I got this one for you.)



Good answer, THANKS:


----------



## pnome (Oct 25, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> Good answer, THANKS:



So... 

Why do we "need" faith?  What's so important about it?


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 25, 2010)

pnome said:


> So...
> 
> Why do we "need" faith?  What's so important about it?



You don't "need" faith, you can live a life without it. You either make it important or you don't.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 25, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> You don't "need" faith, you can live a life without it. You either make it important or you don't.



True, true.....


----------



## campinnurse (Oct 25, 2010)

It didn't take long did it? Back to the original question: I read this post because there seem to be some posters with some intelligent insight to this issue. I am an agnostic but consider myself a spiritual person in my own way. Intelligent debate is a good thing but it always seems to degenerate into a name calling contest. What a shame.


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm an agnostic and I'm here because I enjoy the debate.  (Sorry, I don't hunt, so by the definition in your trolls thread I'm probably a troll.  I do fish some and have a pond with crappie and bass in it... but the only thing I plan on hunting is any coyotes or foxes that happen to be lurking around... I'll take them out before they get to our horses or chickens.  Of course, you could try just asking your god to please lay move the coyotes and foxes somewhere else... that would probably work, right?  )


----------



## BuckBoy (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm not sure which one I am. I believe that when you die its over. No soul. No afterlife. No reincarnation. Just dead. To me religion never made ANY sense. The whole "my God is right yours is wrong" was also a big turnoff.

I understand that religion is a comforting experience to many people and that most enjoy it. I do not have a problem with someone believing whichever religion.

I do give the person/people that came up with the concept a LOT of credit. A simple way to control the masses. Telling them how to behave and the reward for doing so is "ever-lasting life". The converse being that if you break the rules you will burn in a lake of fire for all eternity. That is a pretty easy choice. And the catch being that the only way to know if they were right was to die.

Now that was an awesome brainstorming session.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 25, 2010)

BuckBoy said:


> I'm not sure which one I am. I believe that when you die its over. No soul. No afterlife. No reincarnation. Just dead. To me religion never made ANY sense. The whole "my God is right yours is wrong" was also a big turnoff.
> 
> I understand that religion is a comforting experience to many people and that most enjoy it. I do not have a problem with someone believing whichever religion.
> 
> ...



Millions of years of refinement.  Can you imagine being the 1st caveman that got others to believe that God talks to him.   High cotton.


----------



## BuckBoy (Oct 25, 2010)

Reminds me of the movie "The Invention of Lying" or something like that. If you get the chance its very funny.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 25, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> Millions of years of refinement.  Can you imagine being the 1st caveman that got others to believe that God talks to him.   High cotton.


Well ambush, at least there weren't denominations to fight about then.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 25, 2010)

BuckBoy said:


> I'm not sure which one I am. I believe that when you die its over. No soul. No afterlife. No reincarnation. Just dead. To me religion never made ANY sense. The whole "my God is right yours is wrong" was also a big turnoff.
> 
> I understand that religion is a comforting experience to many people and that most enjoy it. I do not have a problem with someone believing whichever religion.
> 
> ...



It is not about my God is right and yours is wrong.

If we just die and cease to exist, then what is the point of any kind of morality?  The animals don't have it, then why should we, without a higher power to instill this concept of right and wrong, we are just trying to eat, not die, and procreate.

Don't try and lay the whole "society creates morality" deal on me, because that isn't true for any other species, so why would it be true for us?

Your quote above in red is way off.  You don't have to break any rules, you are already doomed by the sin nature of humans (knowledge of the differrence between good and evil).  God paid the ultimate price to save you from something you have no control of.  That is Love.


----------



## pnome (Oct 26, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> Don't try and lay the whole "society creates morality" deal on me, *because that isn't true for any other species*, so why would it be true for us?



Want to make a bet?


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 26, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> If we just die and cease to exist, then what is the point of any kind of morality?  The animals don't have it, then why should we, without a higher power to instill this concept of right and wrong, we are just trying to eat, not die, and procreate.
> 
> Don't try and lay the whole "society creates morality" deal on me, because that isn't true for any other species, so why would it be true for us?



Animals typically have a pack / herd leader that sets the rules.  Or do you disagree with that?

Secondly, if you think the only people who have any sort of morals are those who are largely made up of the Christian religion, perhaps you've never been exposed to any areas outside of the SouthEast United States.  I'd encourage you to travel a little bit more before making such asinine assumptions.  May I suggest visiting an area that is heavily populated with Buddhists?  Let me ask you... what kind of morals are these people lacking?  (Here, I'll even provide the link to Wikipedia for you so you don't have to hunt too long for information on Buddhism.)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhism

To answer your question, the point of having a moral based society (of which your definition is probably different than mine) is to maintain a social order.  Mine typically revolves around the old saying "the right to swing your fist ends at the other person's nose".  Should you happen to be southern baptist (the most common religion in the SouthEast from my understanding) your list probably includes no drinking, gambling, yoga, smoking, dancing, cursing, strip club visiting, etc.  I don't see anything wrong with any of those.

To each their own.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 26, 2010)

BuckBoy said:


> I'm not sure which one I am. I believe that when you die its over. No soul. No afterlife. No reincarnation. Just dead. To me religion never made ANY sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 26, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> do some research, you will find out that there is only one GOD.



I did some research... lots of it.  I came to a different conclusion.  Of course, my research included more than just the Bible.  Perhaps that's where your research is flawed.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 26, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> i did some research... Lots of it.  I came to a different conclusion.  Of course, my research included more than just the bible.  Perhaps that's where your research is flawed.



your research a man wrote.


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 26, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> your research a man wrote.



   

Okay... I've stopped laughing long enough to ask... what species wrote the Bible then if it wasn't man?

(Furthermore, the Bible was part of my research.  So I'll agree... yes, a man wrote the research I read.)


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 26, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> I did some research... lots of it.  I came to a different conclusion.  Of course, my research included more than just the Bible.  Perhaps that's where your research is flawed.



You did research on all the major "religions" of the world and didn't find anything unique about christianity? Did you ever get a chance to watch the short video link I put up on another thread?

If at first you don't succeed, try, try again.


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 26, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> You did research on all the major "religions" of the world and didn't find anything unique about christianity? Did you ever get a chance to watch the short video link I put up on another thread?
> 
> If at first you don't succeed, try, try again.



It's not that I didn't find anything unique about Christianity.  You said:



> Do some research, you will find out that there is only one GOD.



I did some research and found that while Christianity may be unique (as are Islam, Buddhism, Hinduism, Paganism, Wicca, etc.)... I didn't find out that there is only one god.  I found Zeus, Athena, Apollo, Eros, the Christian "God" / Yaweh / Allah / whatever, Hades, Hermes, Poseidon, Aphrodite, Ra, Seker, Bast, Anubis, etc... the list goes on.

I understand that you fervently believe that your "God" is the only god.  I don't agree but I understand your point of view.  But you have to understand as well... The Greeks, Romans and Egyptians?  They all believed just as fervently in the existence of their gods as well and would criticize you / laugh at you for your disbelief in them just as you do to atheists / agnostics.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 26, 2010)

> I did some research and found that while Christianity may be unique (as are Islam, Buddhism, Hinduism, Paganism, Wicca, etc.)... I didn't find out that there is only one god.  I found Zeus, Athena, Apollo, Eros, the Christian "God" / Yaweh / Allah / whatever, Hades, Hermes, Poseidon, Aphrodite, Ra, Seker, Bast, Anubis, etc... the list goes on.


One true/real God


I understand that you fervently believe that your "God" is the only god.  I don't agree but I understand your point of view.  But you have to understand as well... The Greeks, Romans and Egyptians?  They all believed just as fervently in the existence of their gods as well and would



> criticize you / laugh at you for your disbelief in them just as you do to atheists / agnostics.


I have never done this, I feel sorry for you and any other atheist/agnostic person there is... I know, I know, "Dont feel sorry for me" but I do.

There is a Fundamental difference in Christianity. Just like I wrote in the thread can somebody answer. Have you ever looked at where the origin of these religions came from or the origin of the books that they claim are holy?
list the ones that you have and we will discuss them.


 and you still didn't anwser my question about the link I posted in the other thread.


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 26, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> One true/real God
> 
> 
> I understand that you fervently believe that your "God" is the only god.  I don't agree but I understand your point of view.  But you have to understand as well... The Greeks, Romans and Egyptians?  They all believed just as fervently in the existence of their gods as well and would
> ...



The video you posted in the other thread was a youtube video, right?  I don't typically waste my time on those... have you watched Religulous yet?

You only confirmed my statement of:



> I understand that you fervently believe that your "God" is the only god.  I don't agree but I understand your point of view.  But you have to understand as well... The Greeks, Romans and Egyptians?  They all believed just as fervently in the existence of their gods as well



by saying "One true/real God".  Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 26, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> The video you posted in the other thread was a youtube video, right?  I don't typically waste my time on those... have you watched Religulous yet?


no, nobody asked me to and I have never heard of it.





stringmusic said:


> One true/real God
> 
> 
> I understand that you fervently believe that your "God" is the only god.  I don't agree but I understand your point of view.  But you have to understand as well... The Greeks, Romans and Egyptians?  They all believed just as fervently in the existence of their gods as well and would
> ...



do you find yourself typically scanning over reading material and missing some of the questions/points? Probably a dumb question, cause if you did you wouldn't know it.

the video was not made for youtube, I think that he was addressing some people on an interview or TV show or something. So its not one of those guys that make a video on their couch or anything. Ravi is a WELL respected guy in the business of defending the Christian faith, even in the atheist world!!


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 26, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> no, nobody asked me to and I have never heard of it.



Okay, then watch it sometime.  You might find it interesting.



> do you find yourself typically scanning over reading material and missing some of the questions/points? Probably a dumb question, cause if you did you wouldn't know it.



No, but I don't always respond to every point... I typically hop on forums while I'm waiting for things to compile or data sets to return.  I'm a geek by day, so my computer stuff comes first... I typically respond to that which I can respond to rather quickly.



> the video was not made for youtube, I think that he was addressing some people on an interview or TV show or something. So its not one of those guys that make a video on their couch or anything. Ravi is a WELL respected guy in the business of defending the Christian faith, even in the atheist world!!



Ahh... now I know the one you're talking about... no, didn't watch that one.  Apparently it was blocked by my firewall for some reason... didn't care enough to look it up when I got home to watch it.  Billy Graham is well respected as well, and I've been to one of his appearances.  Like I said, I grew up in church... I'd bet I know about as much about whatever denomination you cling to as you do.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 26, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> Okay, then watch it sometime.  You might find it interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 26, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> When you get time please list some of the religions you have studied and the origins of the religion itself and their "Holy book"



I've read a lot about a lot of different religions... you want me to write a book here or what?  Tell you what, what religion would you like to discuss?  I'm game for any of them.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 26, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> I've read a lot about a lot of different religions... you want me to write a book here or what?  Tell you what, what religion would you like to discuss?  I'm game for any of them.



how bout' Muslims and the Qur'an.


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 26, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> how bout' Muslims and the Qur'an.



Okay, how about them?  You want to discuss Islam, fine.  (This should probably be in the other religions subforum though, shouldn't it?)  How is their monotheistic belief in "God" / "Allah" any different from the Christian belief?  (This of course doesn't include the whole Jesus dying for your sins, saving you so you get to go to heaven piece... I'm talking about just the head honcho here.)  Both major religions have over 1B people that subscribe to their beliefs.  Both major religions believe in one creator.  They both even believe in Adam and Eve, Moses, Abraham / Abram, Noah... even Jesus.  Both religions believe in an afterlife.  So why is your god the right one and theirs isn't?


----------



## BuckBoy (Oct 26, 2010)

See back to the basic "my God is better than your God". Wasn't this already hashed out in the tale of with Moses and the pharoes?
And to the earlier point the Bible was written by men, edited by King James and manipulated by many to prove all sorts of points.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 26, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> Okay, how about them?  You want to discuss Islam, fine.  (This should probably be in the other religions subforum though, shouldn't it?)  How is their monotheistic belief in "God" / "Allah" any different from the Christian belief?  (This of course doesn't include the whole Jesus dying for your sins, saving you so you get to go to heaven piece... I'm talking about just the head honcho here.)  Both major religions have over 1B people that subscribe to their beliefs.  Both major religions believe in one creator.  They both even believe in Adam and Eve, Moses, Abraham / Abram, Noah... even Jesus.  Both religions believe in an afterlife.  So why is your god the right one and theirs isn't?


these are very shallow qualities that are shared.

not my words, words of an Islamic apologist.

The Quran is the Word of God delivered by the Archangel Gabriel to Prophet Muhammad (Peace be upon him). During the life of prophet Mohammad PBUH his companions wrote the Quran but it was not compiled into one book. Right after the death of prophet Mohammad PBUH, the Quran was compiled into one book. This book is preserved until today. 


The Quran was written over a about a 22-23 year period, by a SINGLE person sitting around telling other people what to write. It claims that there are no contradictions,(by the way there are many in which some are disputable, but many are not, this is also different from the bible, all so called contradictions are disputable.) well of course there is not, I could easily write a book that didnt have any contradictions by myself. Islam is a forced religion, they have 1 billion followers because they force them to claim Alla. This is totally different from the Bible and Christianity, neither are forced. Why did everyone decide that just because Muhammad sat around for a little while and wrote a book a told everybody that God told him to write it and he is a prophet that it was the truth. 
One person started an entire religion that now billions are forced to follow
I would say that there is just one HUGE difference, there are many more.

I would like to know that you agree that Islam is much different than Christianity, just a yes or no will be fine, if no, why. It sounds to me by the first religion that we came to that you stayed very much on the surface in your research.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 26, 2010)

pnome said:


> Want to make a bet?



You think animals have morals?


----------



## pnome (Oct 26, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> You think animals have morals?



Yes I do.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 26, 2010)

pnome said:


> Yes I do.



Can you give an example or explain?


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 26, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> Animals typically have a pack / herd leader that sets the rules.  Or do you disagree with that? Besides being a horrible generalization, that is just wrong, I have studied biology and ecology
> 
> Secondly, if you think the only people who have any sort of morals are those who are largely made up of the Christian religion,
> I never made such a statement
> ...


In fact, you seem to want to make fun of me for my beliefs.  I don't see any point in trying to carry on an intelligent discussion with you. So, fare thee well.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 26, 2010)

BuckBoy said:


> See back to the basic "my God is better than your God". Wasn't this already hashed out in the tale of with Moses and the pharoes?
> And to the earlier point the Bible was written by men, edited by King James and manipulated by many to prove all sorts of points.



I would like to add a comment, I believe in its purest edition, the bible was scribed by men through the Divine Interpretation of God. I cannot disagree that over the ages, subjected to many translations, that words have not manipulated.  It is kind of like making coffee.  The original papers are like the beans on the tree, picked, dried, ground up, hot water strained through them, and what you get is a drink that is in its essence very much like the bean on the tree, but different.  The essence remains, and God has the ability to make his original points very clear in the coffee.


----------



## pnome (Oct 26, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> Can you give an example or explain?



I think that might need a whole new thread.

But the gist of it is that all morals are based on our survival instinct.   The only requirement is the ability to empathize.  Empathy is present in all social animals.  

I'll start a new thread for this discussion.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 26, 2010)

pnome said:


> I think that might need a whole new thread.
> 
> But the gist of it is that all morals are based on our survival instinct.   The only requirement is the ability to empathize.  Empathy is present in all social animals.
> 
> I'll start a new thread for this discussion.



Interesting theory, I look forward to the thread, where will it be posted?


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 26, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> Okay... I've stopped laughing long enough to ask... what species wrote the Bible then if it wasn't man?
> 
> (Furthermore, the Bible was part of my research.  So I'll agree... yes, a man wrote the research I read.)



It wasn't Wikipedia.


----------



## pnome (Oct 26, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> Interesting theory, I look forward to the thread, where will it be posted?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=578954


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 27, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> It wasn't Wikipedia.



I'm not aware of any species named Wikipedia... so indeed you are probably correct... Wikipedia did not write the Bible.


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 27, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> In fact, you seem to want to make fun of me for my beliefs.  I don't see any point in trying to carry on an intelligent discussion with you. So, fare thee well.



See the thread entitled "There's an atheist forum?" for my stance....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=575882



> See, that's where we'd disagree... you think some mystical being created the outdoors and some of us need a place to gather and laugh at you.


----------



## campinnurse (Oct 27, 2010)

Just to give a little perspective: Someone (I don't remember the source) did an exercise I thought was interesting. If the entire world was distilled down to a village of just 100 people with all the existing ratios kept intact, of these 100 people 70 would be non Christian, 30 Christian and of the non christian would be  16 athesists. So who is the majority here?


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 27, 2010)

campinnurse said:


> Just to give a little perspective: Someone (I don't remember the source) did an exercise I thought was interesting. If the entire world was distilled down to a village of just 100 people with all the existing ratios kept intact, of these 100 people 70 would be non Christian, 30 Christian and 16 athesists. So who is the majority here?



Which of those would be the majority in heaven???


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 27, 2010)

campinnurse said:


> Just to give a little perspective: Someone (I don't remember the source) did an exercise I thought was interesting. If the entire world was distilled down to a village of just 100 people with all the existing ratios kept intact, of these 100 people 70 would be non Christian, 30 Christian and of the non christian would be  16 athesists. So who is the majority here?



A zealot doesn't care about the majority or the minority.   They only care about what they, personally know to be true.  Wow! what an awesome responsibility.  Good thing it's bestowed only upon those most capable to deal with it.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 29, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> A zealot doesn't care about the majority or the minority.   They only care about what they, personally know to be true.  Wow! what an awesome responsibility.  Good thing it's bestowed only upon those most capable to deal with it.



We also care about sharing what we know to be true with those who do not believe.  It is a charitable charge.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 29, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> We also care about sharing what we know to be true with those who do not believe.  It is a charitable charge.



If your message and  your compulsion to share it wasn't so firmly based on such a painfully illogical source, it might be easier to consider it.  Equally off putting is the conviction with which you declare that you and you alone know irrefutably what  is true.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 29, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> Lets see how long we can go without this one getting hijacked.  But....
> 
> I'd like to know why you post, or lurk, on the AAA sub.  It's simple, just follow this succinct pattern:
> 
> "VIEWPOINT - SHORT DESCRIPTION OF YOUR REASON FOR POSTING/LURKING HERE".



It's interesting talking about religion in an intelligent matter without constantly being lectured or trying to be "saved".  Besides, everyone knows atheist know more about religion that believers. http://newsfeed.time.com/2010/09/28/survey-atheists-know-more-about-religion-than-believers/


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> It's interesting talking about religion in an intelligent matter without constantly being lectured or trying to be "saved".  Besides, everyone knows atheist know more about religion that believers. http://newsfeed.time.com/2010/09/28/survey-atheists-know-more-about-religion-than-believers/



It's getting better.  Darn near civilized.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 29, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> It's getting better.  Darn near civilized.



I'm mostly a reader.  Can't really get into it too much here.  I enjoy the outdoors and share a lot of common interests with everyone on this site but my views on religion, homosexuality, politicts, abortion, etc don't mesh too well with the typical GA sportsman and I don't like to burn bridges.  To each his own!


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm mostly a reader.  Can't really get into it too much here.  I enjoy the outdoors and share a lot of common interests with everyone on this site but my views on religion, homosexuality, politicts, abortion, etc don't mesh too well with the typical GA sportsman and I don't like to burn bridges.  To each his own!



Discretion is the better part of valor.  Good hunting to you.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 29, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> If your message and  your compulsion to share it wasn't so firmly based on such a painfully illogical source, it might be easier to consider it.Yes, I realize that, but logic is really sort of a box  Equally off putting is the conviction with which you declare that you and you alone know irrefutably what  is true.Not me alone, there are many that know the truth. I think truth is a bigger word than people give it credit for.



I appreciate your comments though, they will help me to discuss my beliefs in a less offensive manner.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 29, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> I appreciate your comments though, they will help me to discuss my beliefs in a less offensive manner.



None of you can agree on a single thing.  Ultimately, it comes down to: what did God say to you.


----------



## tcward (Oct 31, 2010)

Just one thing to say to the nonbelievers on here--John 3:16. He loves you!


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 1, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> None of you can agree on a single thing.  Ultimately, it comes down to: what did God say to you.



I agree with you, I am not looking for agreement with anyone else, only the discernment to know what God has said to me.


----------



## davidstaples (Nov 1, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> I agree with you, I am not looking for agreement with anyone else, only the discernment to know what God has said to me.



Ted, this is God.  I'm posing as davidstaples on the GON forums.  You are to sell everything you own and give it to me.  PM me for the paypal address you are to send the money to.


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 1, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> Ted, this is God.  I'm posing as davidstaples on the GON forums.  You are to sell everything you own and give it to me.  PM me for the paypal address you are to send the money to.



Discernment has foiled your devious attempt.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 4, 2010)

Nitram, are you a democrat and obama supporter?


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm sorry, I come over here because I like to read the funny papers every once in a while, and to see just how misinformed folks are


----------



## Achilles Return (Nov 4, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> Nitram, are you a democrat and obama supporter?



I am.


----------



## Achilles Return (Nov 4, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> I'm sorry, I come over here because I like to read the funny papers every once in a while, and to see just how misinformed folks are



I could say the same for the political forum.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 4, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> Nitram, are you a democrat and obama supporter?



Might be a good idea to start a new thread instead of hijacking this one.  Thanks.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 8, 2010)

Didn't hijack, I answered the question.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 8, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> Didn't hijack, I answered the question.



If you say so.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 16, 2010)

I do say so.


----------



## wood wise (Nov 16, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> It is not about my God is right and yours is wrong.
> 
> If we just die and cease to exist, then what is the point of any kind of morality?  The animals don't have it, then why should we, without a higher power to instill this concept of right and wrong, we are just trying to eat, not die, and procreate.
> 
> ...



x2 meto


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 17, 2010)

x3 good post


----------



## philtuts (Nov 19, 2010)

I am a Christian myself, but I enjoy getting on this specific forum and seeing where some of my brothers are coming from regarding their religious views. I do not believe in pressing my view/opinions upon others, however, I desperately hope that people will see the fruitlessness of believe in a hopeless worldview. As for threatening people with Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- is a real place, but using it as a scare tactic ain't the way to do it my friends. Sorry for that misunderstanding, and quite frankly it's embarassing. It's cool to see where y'all come from on topics such as "where do we all come from?" and I sure am thankful we can openly discuss such things without persecution. God bless and happy huntin to all y'all.


----------



## philtuts (Nov 19, 2010)

Apparently I can't use the word HE double hockey sticks on this forum. Sorry guys. Nicodemus, I was using it in an appropriate way so hopefully my post won't get deleted.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 19, 2010)

UrbanHunter33 said:


> I am a Christian myself, but I enjoy getting on this specific forum and seeing where some of my brothers are coming from regarding their religious views. I do not believe in pressing my view/opinions upon others, however, I desperately hope that people will see the fruitlessness of believe in a hopeless worldview. As for threatening people with Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- is a real place, but using it as a scare tactic ain't the way to do it my friends. Sorry for that misunderstanding, and quite frankly it's embarassing. It's cool to see where y'all come from on topics such as "where do we all come from?" and I sure am thankful we can openly discuss such things without persecution. God bless and happy huntin to all y'all.





UrbanHunter33 said:


> Apparently I can't use the word HE double hockey sticks on this forum. Sorry guys. Nicodemus, I was using it in an appropriate way so hopefully my post won't get deleted.



My life is better now that I don't believe in He11.


----------

